# Discuss the AC: New Leaf Prima strategy guide here



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Links:
Amazon
GameStop

put my $5 down just this afternoon!


----------



## MadamSpringy (Mar 25, 2013)

Was this online or in the store? I've checked Gamestop's website, and I can't find anything about a New Leaf strategy guide.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 25, 2013)

Oo must get


----------



## Stargirl (Mar 25, 2013)

I gotta find this- when will it be out?? And, like Madam Springy said, is it online, or in stores?


----------



## Schim (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't normally buy games from Gamestop, but do you know if they have any sort of deal when you buy a game and its guide? Do you get a discount for buying both at a time usually?


----------



## Sora (Mar 25, 2013)

Schim said:


> I don't normally buy games from Gamestop, but do you know if they have any sort of deal when you buy a game and its guide? Do you get a discount for buying both at a time usually?


Not usually so if you are not a fan of GS I wouldn't reccomend it. Although if you are a pro member you get 10% off the guide which is always nice.


----------



## Pickles (Mar 25, 2013)

AHHH! No way! I need to go there tonight, since I assume we're using the same Gamestop


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 25, 2013)

It's only $5? Wow, Well I am getting my game from Target, but if they don't get the guide, I will just go to Gamestop for the guide.


----------



## Schim (Mar 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It's only $5? Wow, Well I am getting my game from Target, but if they don't get the guide, I will just go to Gamestop for the guide.



I believe that's just to preorder. 

I can't seem to find it on their website, though. You'd have to verify it with someone who has been in store.


----------



## Pickles (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, I can't find it anywhere, either. Eager to get a look at it, though! Can't wait to find more about it!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 25, 2013)

Meeeeh Gamestop. I'd rather buy it off Amazon or while I'm at Wal-Mart shoppin for groceries!

;-; Please let it pop up at other places.

Say, do guides usually come out before, after, or on the same day a the game they're made for? It'd be silly for it to come out earlier, but I can dream, right?


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

$5 is just to preorder.  I am using the gamestop in Prattville!  And I did it in store.  I forgot how much it costs to do the whole thing, but I read it on reddit and drove over on my lunchbreak.  I think I'm going to head back up tonight and pay off my game and the guide and find out how much it is.

ALSO, Gamestop gives a 10% discount when reserving game and guide.  It's always been that way.


----------



## Pickles (Mar 25, 2013)

I would LOVE for it to come out earlier! I know that some of the HM guides came out before the game, because I remember reading them a bazillion times and marking things. lol


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Pickles said:


> I would LOVE for it to come out earlier! I know that some of the HM guides came out before the game, because I remember reading them a bazillion times and marking things. lol



I think that's because Natsume is a third party distributor.  I'm pretty sure the game and guide for NL will come out on the 9th and no time before.  Nintendo doesn't want us to have anything until we have everything.  Lol.


----------



## Leer (Mar 25, 2013)

That's funny, I also use a GS near a Prattville. e_e
Is it by a Wal-Mart, Rib Crib, and Little Ceasers? 

I'd like to see what's in it before I get it, tho.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Leer said:


> That's funny, I also use a GS near a Prattville. e_e
> Is it by a Wal-Mart, Rib Crib, and Little Ceasers?
> 
> I'd like to see what's in it before I get it, tho.



Well mine is Prattville AL.  I don't know of any rib crib.  As far as what's in it I think it's an official guide, like what they release on every game release.  It is shipping same day as the game so I assume it's just like the ones before for PG and WW and CF.


----------



## Craftyott (Mar 25, 2013)

Stopped in at Gamestop tonight. If you pre-order the guide ($19.98 or $19.99) and pre-order the game (or add it to your already pre-ordered game) you get 10% off of the guide. With their Power Up card you get an additional 10% off (I think the guide only). It's not online yet for pre-orders. Hope this helps!


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Craftyott said:


> Stopped in at Gamestop tonight. If you pre-order the guide ($19.98 or $19.99) and pre-order the game (or add it to your already pre-ordered game) you get 10% off of the guide. With their Power Up card you get an additional 10% off (I think the guide only). It's not online yet for pre-orders. Hope this helps!



Thanks for clearing all that up


----------



## Torotix (Mar 25, 2013)

Well unfortunately if it's $20 for the guide we'll probably just be getting a standard, error-ridden guide and not a real guide like what you can get in Japan


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Well unfortunately if it's $20 for the guide we'll probably just be getting a standard, error-ridden guide and not a real guide like what you can get in Japan



I don't think we will get anything NEAR as incredible as what Japan got, but I like to collect anyway :3


----------



## Stargirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Well unfortunately if it's $20 for the guide we'll probably just be getting a standard, error-ridden guide and not a real guide like what you can get in Japan





PapaNer said:


> I don't think we will get anything NEAR as incredible as what Japan got, but I like to collect anyway :3



I agree with both of you. ^.^

This guide'll be so helpful- hopefully it'll eliminate me looking online all the time for simple things, like "how to unlock kick's" or "when do you get shampoodle?".


----------



## Torotix (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I'll use mine most for things like the hair/hybrid/Gracie fashion guide and hopefully it will have Gulliver and coffee hints.


----------



## Pickles (Mar 25, 2013)

Never heard of Rib Crib, but it IS by a Walmart!  But then again, isn't most everything??  



Leer said:


> That's funny, I also use a GS near a Prattville. e_e
> Is it by a Wal-Mart, Rib Crib, and Little Ceasers?
> 
> I'd like to see what's in it before I get it, tho.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm really just hoping for a full picture catalog.  I remember my WW guide had that and how to get secret things.  This one would need to be much bigger for all the information on everything in NL.


----------



## Pickles (Mar 25, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I'm really just hoping for a full picture catalog.  I remember my WW guide had that and how to get secret things.  This one would need to be much bigger for all the information on everything in NL.



Me, too! I just checking things off in a guide.  I'm fine with going online for some things, but I don't want to have to print 40 pages so my OCD self can mark off things in my catalog.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 25, 2013)

I've never bought a guide for any game before, but I think I might buy this on.  I just hope It'll be worth the $20!


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Pickles said:


> Me, too! I just checking things off in a guide.  I'm fine with going online for some things, but I don't want to have to print 40 pages so my OCD self can mark off things in my catalog.



I can understand that.  I remember I had the WW game in high school and I bought a guide so that I could plan out what I was doing when I got home.  I'm sure I'll spend all of my free time reading the guide while not playing the game.



KirbyHugger8D said:


> I've never bought a guide for any game before, but I think I might buy this on.  I just hope It'll be worth the $20!



AC guides are probably some of the best ones out there.  It's just neat to have it all right there for easy reference, plus they usually have tons of pictures and it makes me all excited flipping through it.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 25, 2013)

I like having pictures of all the furniture, outfits, and other stuff like that. Allows me to have a quick reference if I want to see what a furniture set looks like or how an outfit looks. I can never find very good pictures of the clothes on the internet.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 25, 2013)

now as seeing how big japan guides were for 20 its possible to see one that big for NA/EU guides
http://www.tokenfemalegamer.com/Wordpress/news/pokemon-platinum-its-gigantic/2009-03-23/
I still have my guide and it was the first guide I saw that was that big, so there hope we might get one like that.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

aikatears said:


> now as seeing how big japan guides were for 20 its possible to see one that big for NA/EU guides
> http://www.tokenfemalegamer.com/Wordpress/news/pokemon-platinum-its-gigantic/2009-03-23/
> I still have my guide and it was the first guide I saw that was that big, so there hope we might get one like that.



That site name made me laugh!  Good job!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 26, 2013)

My GameStop says there is no listing for a strategy guide, but i,m sure their will be one when we get closer to release date! Animal Crossing always has guides! :[)


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 26, 2013)

aikatears said:


> now as seeing how big japan guides were for 20 its possible to see one that big for NA/EU guides
> http://www.tokenfemalegamer.com/Wordpress/news/pokemon-platinum-its-gigantic/2009-03-23/
> I still have my guide and it was the first guide I saw that was that big, so there hope we might get one like that.



Here's to hoping.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 27, 2013)

Pickles said:


> Never heard of Rib Crib, but it IS by a Walmart!  But then again, isn't most everything??



Walmart, Subway, Gamestop, Dollar Tree and Cato all follow each other. When Walmart plants stakes in the ground these retailers almost always set up shop a block or less away.  

I'm currently torn between wanting every piece of Animal Crossing merchandise I can get my hands on, and knowing the practicality of the internet. If I have a question I think it'll honestly be faster to look it up online--- even from the browser on my 3DS if I just pause playing the game--- but the guide... Hnnnnnnng.... It's going to be so beautiful.... Or a complete waste of tree. If it's good I'll get it I suppose.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm going to love my guide book!  Long story short, I work away from home during the week with no internet at my flat (where I'll be playing each night haha) so the book will be a lifesaver when I need to know what I already have in my catalogue, or what to do with the X I just found etc!
After the game, it'll be my most treasured buy of the year (yup, I'm a saddo that way!)


----------



## Username (Mar 28, 2013)

*sniff* there is nothing of the sort that i can find in europe, the only way around it is if you don't mind the fee of importing. :'(


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 28, 2013)

Username said:


> *sniff* there is nothing of the sort that i can find in europe, the only way around it is if you don't mind the fee of importing. :'(



I'm sure you guys will have at least a prima on release.  I'd just check back wherever you are checking


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 28, 2013)

They show on the GameStop website it's $20 dollars so I get both at GameStop then. Sweet life saver.


----------



## ACking (Mar 28, 2013)

I need to preorder this and the game.


----------



## spiderspud007 (Mar 28, 2013)

if you check it out on amazon.ca  ( http://www.amazon.ca/Animal-Crossin...7079/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1364527040&sr=8-2)  it says its Paperback: 512 pages
Publisher: Random House (2013)
ISBN-10: 0307897079
ISBN-13: 978-0307897077

so 512 pages  according to amazon canada

Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Prima Official Game Guide includes: ? You're the mayor - learn about changing shop hours, building facilities, adding new features to your town and more. ; ? Discover something new every day - this guide will show you what special things you can do each day of the year, right down to the best time to do it so that you don't miss a thing. ; ? Detailed furniture catalog - see how to acquire each piece of furniture for customizing your house and each accessory for your character. ; ? Checklists for everything - keep track of items you get with checklists that cover each type of collectable. ; ? Smaller trim size for portability, over 400 pages of content and a dust jacket for protecting the guide. ; About the game: The charming and popular community building franchise is back for the fourth time with "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" for the Nintendo 3DS. Players live as characters in a rural village populated with anthropomorphic animals and can customize their personal appearances and living spaces, collect and barter items from around the village and socialize with fellow residents by playing games, sending letters or interacting on-line via Nintendo Wi-Fi. A new game mechanic lets players take on the role of Mayor, with the ability to customize other houses, fences, yards and more. The guide features tips on being the Mayor, a detailed furniture and accessories catalog and checklists that describe and keep track of every collectible. 

thats the offical description


----------



## spiderspud007 (Mar 29, 2013)

just realized that it says smaller trim size so the 512 pages might not be a big of thing


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2013)

Username said:


> *sniff* there is nothing of the sort that i can find in europe, the only way around it is if you don't mind the fee of importing. :'(



Dw, Europe and Australia are just slow. I'm sure we'll be getting one



spiderspud007 said:


> just realized that it says smaller trim size so the 512 pages might not be a big of thing


Still 512 pages for a small trim is like... 256 normal trim?
that's pretty good


----------



## Peachk33n (Mar 29, 2013)

Im deff getting this! as long as I can use it to check things off for my catalog ill be happy. and im sure there will be a list for the bugs/fish as well. as for the information, I can just use the internet if the book is lacking in that department.

Anyone who wants to get it, i would pre-order it since guide books arent published in large numbers these days and you dont want to miss out!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

I can live with smaller page sizes. As long as the pages are in color. I got a small guide for the Sims 2 and all of the pages were in black and white! The book was wrapped in plastic so when I bought it I couldn't open it to even see what it looked like inside! I was sooooo angry.

;-; They wouldn't do that to Animal Crossing right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 29, 2013)

I might get this, but I'm not sure yet. I think it's easier to have all, if not most, of the info needed in a book.


----------



## the_bria (Mar 29, 2013)

prima usually does theirs in color. but i hate the smaller size!  my crappy eyes have problems reading them and that's with my glasses on!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll be picking it up. I just hope the cover isn't that bland and that's just a temporary cover


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm so happy it'll be smaller!  It'll make my life so much easier!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I'll be picking it up. I just hope the cover isn't that bland and that's just a temporary cover



There's an image of the cover? Can you show us please I can't find it. D:


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> There's an image of the cover? Can you show us please I can't find it. D:



it's on the blog


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, PapaNer! xD for some reason I never thought to look there!  I'm derping today.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Mar 29, 2013)

I get AC guides to look at during school, mostly. I just say it is a magazine.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 29, 2013)

You won't be able to with this one


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm just glad its much larger content wise.  I also remember the prima guide for GC didn't even have Booking tons in it, and that really turned me off to prima for a while, so I hope they just got a team of translators to dig through the JP ones so they don't miss anything.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope it has a ton of content. I'm slightly disappointed the book is going to be smaller though. Not because I like bigger books. Smaller ones are so much easier to store! xD I'm just upset that the books won't be the same size now! Raaawr OCD.


----------



## Lew (Mar 29, 2013)

Not one place to pre-order one in the UK that I know of.
I checked the GameStop UK website and there isn't a pre-order.
Checked many other sites too and still no pre-order.

Guess I have to wait for the UK guide...


----------



## Torotix (Mar 29, 2013)

This might be unheard of on the internet, but how about going in the store and asking in person if there has been any word?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is where to find the strategy guide listing if you go through EB Games!
They are a same as Gamestop so they should both have this listing with no picture!

http://www.ebgames.com/nintendo-3ds/strategy-guides/animal-crossing-new-leaf-official-strategy-guide/108867


----------



## aikatears (Mar 29, 2013)

I think I will do the order mid apr...my birthday is on the 20th and will do it then as my self present


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 29, 2013)

I was so excited, I was gonna sneak out of work ad go buy one!... 
Only pre order... I feel like swiper just swiped my book and threw it at a distance where I have to walk threw 2 obsticals before I get to my final destination....

Where is my monkey! HUH!?! WHERE'S MY TALKING MONKEY TO HELP ME THREW MY 30 MIN JURNEY!


----------



## Salmiakki (Mar 30, 2013)

well i hope those 512 pages actually have useful stuff in it and in nice color


----------



## Lotus (Apr 2, 2013)

I pre-ordered mine from Play-Asia


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 2, 2013)

Salmiakki said:


> well i hope those 512 pages actually have useful stuff in it and in nice color



I'm pretty sure all the US guides are in color.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Apr 2, 2013)

Omg this is awesome, I'd so live to get a guide.


----------



## Doctor Nebula (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm waiting to see a preview of it before pre-ordering; although, most likely I'll get it anyway.


----------



## Roguefae (Apr 3, 2013)

It's also available on amazon. Just placed my order.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll probably pick it up when I pick up my game on June 9th


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 3, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Well unfortunately if it's $20 for the guide we'll probably just be getting a standard, error-ridden guide and not a real guide like what you can get in Japan



Seriously. Prima guides are awful. I used to take a red marker and circle every factual error, typo and grammatical error I could find in my Prima guides. It was oddly fun, like I was a teacher grading a student's work.

I bought the Japanese guide, despite not knowing Japanese, and if this guide is anything like the previous guides... I'll probably learn more from the Japanese guide.


----------



## HeySonny (Apr 3, 2013)

It's $12.99 on amazon right now for pre order.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow it's that cheap?  Guess I'll order it off Amazon the same time I pre order the game.


----------



## Sora (Apr 3, 2013)

So it is prima? Dang I wanted someone decent. I mean Prima did do a pretty good job with Little Big Planet 2 so don't get too worried.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 3, 2013)

Is Prima just nefariously bad or something? I mean, I've had errors in books from Brady games and Nintendo Power too.


----------



## aikatears (Apr 3, 2013)

unless Bradygames is also making a guide for the game (from what I gather nintendo and prima has some type of deal) its going to Prima all the way. Now maybe Nintendo send them a copy of the game to work with or something but we can only hope they got enough time to work on it to make it good for use.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 3, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Is Prima just nefariously bad or something? I mean, I've had errors in books from Brady games and Nintendo Power too.



Yes, terribly bad. Every Prima guide I've ever purchased (for various games) has always been riddled with misinformation, typos, etc. 

And yet, because I'm a sucker for having a physical guide... I still buy them anyway. >_<


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow. I have a lot of Prima guides and I never realized they had so many errors in them. xD


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm getting the guide on amazon.
I'll wait 2 extra days but at least it's only $12.99


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 4, 2013)

Prima goes for break in marketing.  they have done better recently, so I have hope!


----------



## erinesmee (Apr 4, 2013)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't this the Japanese version, but the book is translated into english??? If so then I'm getting this one: http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10209688


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 4, 2013)

erinesmee said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't this the Japanese version, but the book is translated into english??? If so then I'm getting this one: http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10209688



I don't think it is.  I found this further down the page:



> ( This is a machine translation. Please allow for possible misinterpretations in the text. )



Also, a quick search of the ISBN on Amazon indicates it's in Japanese.


----------



## erinesmee (Apr 5, 2013)

aww man!!  I was hoping it was lol


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 6, 2013)

No game stops in england


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> No game stops in england



you can probably reserve it on amazon :3


----------



## Lew (Apr 7, 2013)

*Prima guide now available on Amazon UK*

_It's not available for pre-order yet._ Sorry if the title is misleading, I just wanted to use the same thread for when it actually is available for pre-ordering 

As some of you may have seen, the Prima Animal Crossing: New Leaf guide is now on the Amazon UK website. Although it's not pre-orderable _yet_, you can get notified when its available by signing up with email.

Please use this link if you wish to see it:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0307897079


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## colinx (Apr 7, 2013)

Ordered mine yesterday on the American Amazon. Very excited for this!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, is it that really thick Guide Book where you can look things up? If so, I might get one, but I could always look up the most important stuff on the Internet too.  I'll definitely look up the April Fool's questions and the Part-Time Coffee Job information!


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 7, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> Oh, is it that really thick Guide Book where you can look things up? If so, I might get one, but I could always look up the most important stuff on the Internet too.  I'll definitely look up the April Fool's questions and the Part-Time Coffee Job information!



Here is the book with some more info  http://acnewleaf.com/2013/03/28/str...-crossing-new-leaf-now-available-at-gamestop/


----------



## Kaijudomage (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know, that cover.... its pretty bland. 
Also, it being made by Prima is an immediate red flag to me, I know guides they've made have been riddled with errors.

At least its $7.00 cheaper on Amazon.com, but I'll let someone else be the guinea pig.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 7, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> I don't know, that cover.... its pretty bland.
> Also, it being made by Prima is an immediate red flag to me, I know guides they've made have been riddled with errors.
> 
> At least its $7.00 cheaper on Amazon.com, but I'll let someone else be the guinea pig.


That's not the official cover.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Apr 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That's not the official cover.



That's good to know.


----------



## Peoki (Apr 7, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> I don't know, that cover.... its pretty bland.
> Also, it being made by Prima is an immediate red flag to me, I know guides they've made have been riddled with errors.
> 
> At least its $7.00 cheaper on Amazon.com, but I'll let someone else be the guinea pig.


Haha yeah. That's only the preview and not the official cover. 
Although the pre-order discount is nice, I'm going to wait for reviews and feedback from other people before making my decision. I don't want to buy something that's infested with wrong information like I've been hearing about Prima's past guidebooks.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 7, 2013)

Wrong information or not, I'm stilling buying it. :3 I only buy them for the pictures of the items, villagers, and clothes anyway.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 8, 2013)

In all honesty I wish that was the official cover.  I enjoy the minimalism.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 8, 2013)

UK can preorder now on Amazon.  Normal price ?12.99, price just now at preorder is ?11.69 plus their free delivery if you want it (you know the drill).


----------



## Salsanadia (Apr 8, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> UK can preorder now on Amazon.  Normal price ?12.99, price just now at preorder is ?11.69 plus their free delivery if you want it (you know the drill).


Yay, I just preordered it :-D


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2013)

told you it'd get to the UK soon :]


----------



## DavidR (Apr 8, 2013)

pre-ordered mine at GameStop a couple of days ago! In- store!


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 8, 2013)

Too bad they aren't releasing it until the exact day of release, but I guess we have it better than Japan as far as getting our guides.
Of course, they've had their games for two seasons now..


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Too bad they aren't releasing it until the exact day of release, but I guess we have it better than Japan as far as getting our guides.
> Of course, they've had their games for two seasons now..



Haha, yep, it's all relative!
I'm unsure whether to preorder or wait and see how good it is.  With the spec/pages etc it looks to be the same as the US one, so I'm relying on you guys letting us know what you think.  Buuuuut, I'll end up getting it anyway, who am I kidding...


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2013)

With technology such as Google, Youtube and even TBT. Is a guide book even needed?


----------



## Mike! (Apr 8, 2013)

traceguy said:


> With technology such as Google, Youtube and even TBT. Is a guide book even needed?



I kind of feel the same way, but I guess it's nice to have something physical to hold, with all the pictures. Personally, though, I won't be getting one.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2013)

I really wish they'd show like one or two pages from the inside as a preview or something on Amazon so I could decide if its worth buying or not... I'm so tempted to buy it regardless though!


----------



## Fame (Apr 8, 2013)

ordered my guide from amazon uk


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2013)

traceguy said:


> With technology such as Google, Youtube and even TBT. Is a guide book even needed?



I agree with this, like even with my blog I'm still getting one LOL;

I guess I just prefer physical over digital.


----------



## Zellu (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm also a fan of physical guidebooks. I guess it's the same thing with games; I prefer physical copies of games to digital ones.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 9, 2013)

I am an ISSD major, and have over 10 internet outlets in my room alone, and I'll still get the guidebook.  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure I'll still use the internet for certain things as far as NL is concerned, but I love having a book.  Especially with a checklist.  I know a ctrl+f gets it done quicker, but when I'm out and about I'd rather just scratch it down in a book.  

It's all preference though.  With games that I really enjoy, I like having the books even if they won't help (however, they have always helped).  

Also, they boast full furniture lists (that I can only assume have pictures), so that'll be super nice to have.  I'd also like to have the fish/bug guide with me all the time.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 9, 2013)

traceguy said:


> With technology such as Google, Youtube and even TBT. Is a guide book even needed?



Yes.  I work away from home during the week and so only get internet on the weekends when I'm not at the yard looking after the guy to my left <----
As I play during the week at nights to keep myself occupied, I'll need a guide book so I don't have to wait until the weekend for an answer or whether I still need X from that series for my catalogue for example.
And I'm not paying for a whole new phone line and internet access point when I do it at home already.  I'd use 3G, but I only get a connection late at night or first thing in the morning, and as I work, that's not a viable option.  I need my sleeeeeeeep!

Plus I love a book, I wrote everything out for WW and I am NOT doing that ever again.  Over a hundred pages...


----------



## Wing (Apr 9, 2013)

If the guide turns out to be crap, we may as well make one ourselves...
Of course, as a fan project (No profit). But it would suck to have to print it all in colour... xD


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2013)

I think its ?11.69 for the UK! Not bad, but don't expect the Prima guide to be brilliant.


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 9, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> ! Not bad, but don't expect the Prima guide to be brilliant.



Exactly. I was looking through my Wild World one this morning, and cringed at a lot of the mistakes. That's why I decided to just go through with my original plan of only getting the game, pick it up at Gamestop, and that way I don't have to wait for a horrible guide too.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes yes, Prima's a terrible inaccurate guide maker.

It's like a broken record in here! xD I've never even noticed the errors in my guides before.

I honestly doubt that the guide makers go through the coding with a fine tooth comb to make sure they have every single bit of information they can get. These are human beings making the guides, not reploids for crying out loud! Of course there are going to be errors. Nothing humans make are perfect. Not even machines can make perfect products all the time, hence when cars and other such things break down. And why you have spelling errors in books on the rare occasion.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 10, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Yes yes, Prima's a terrible inaccurate guide maker.
> 
> It's like a broken record in here! xD I've never even noticed the errors in my guides before.
> 
> I honestly doubt that the guide makers go through the coding with a fine tooth comb to make sure they have every single bit of information they can get. These are human beings making the guides, not reploids for crying out loud! Of course there are going to be errors. Nothing humans make are perfect. Not even machines can make perfect products all the time, hence when cars and other such things break down. And why you have spelling errors in books on the rare occasion.



Well, maybe I notice the typos and spelling errors more because I used to proofread legal ads for a newspaper. But any respectable publisher should make an attempt to catch things like this. Just makes them look ridiculous otherwise. 

As for factual mistakes, if they are directly translating a Japanese guide or working with translated information I have more leniency. 

I'm still going to get one though, hehe. I'll be so excited to have the game and I like having the guidebooks that I won't mind typos... for a while, at least.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 11, 2013)

xD I can't disagree with that. They should be more careful, but there's so much to do in this game and they probably get rushed. Someone might write down a wrong number, or mix two things up and no one has time to really check and make sure they've done it right.

I would probably mind the typos more if I actually knew they were there. I don't look up prices for pretty much anything in the books so I have never noticed a problem there. I pretty much only look at the pictures. I noticed a picture error with one of the shirts in my City Folk guide, but I gave them leniency because there are two shirts with frogs on them apparently, and screwing up only one picture our of all the pictures in that clothes guide isn't that big of a thing for me. xD


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 20, 2013)

*Game guide?*

There are these two places to order the game guides for NL:

http://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3d...ssing-new-leaf-official-strategy-guide/108867

http://www.amazon.com/Animal-Crossi...366493579&sr=8-2&keywords=new+leaf+game+guide


I was thinking of ordering from the Amazon one. Is anyone else going to get this?


----------



## colinx (Apr 20, 2013)

I preordered it. I'm interested, a game guide usually I'm not for, but for a game like Animal Crossing. I see a reason to have one.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, I got the last one for City Folk and I really enjoyed having it and I saw the giant japanese one so I was hoping they'd translate it but its huge so probably not.  I think im going to pre-order this one too.  Uhm, did it say if it will be delivered on the 9th? And which site you get it from?~


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 20, 2013)

There's a few other threads about this particular guide (and all the Japanese guides). Try searching "Prima guide" in the search box in the top right corner and you'll see them. Your questions may have already been answered there.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh okay thanks~


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 20, 2013)

Im going to order mine from Amazon tonight~~


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 20, 2013)

Can someone send me a link please?


----------



## Bubble Pop (Apr 20, 2013)

I always hear terrible things about Prima Guides. It's a wonder they sell any at all. Having said that I have some older ones for games like Mario Sunshine and Zelda Oracle series and they are brilliant.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Animal-Crossi...366500538&sr=8-2&keywords=new+leaf+game+guide

I just ordered mine~


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 20, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Well, maybe I notice the typos and spelling errors more because I used to proofread legal ads for a newspaper. But any respectable publisher should make an attempt to catch things like this. Just makes them look ridiculous otherwise.



I've only done it for some books. I worked for Seven Seas (US company) and did editing for anime light novels like Ballad of a Shinigami. But even before then, I've noticed it. I've been noticing these things in books and other media since elementary school. 

To tell the truth, Prima isn't as bad as other things out there for the spelling errors and grammar. That doesn't bother me. It's the factually incorrect and missing things that bother me for a video game guide. I want it to include EVERYTHING about the game. 

That's alright. I'll just go down the street to Dorama and buy one of the Japanese catalog guides once I get the NA game. The only reason I'd want an AC guide is for pictures of all of the items so I can try to collect them all. It'll be missing pics of NA-exclusive items, but that's alright. It'll have most of them.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Apr 20, 2013)

My prima guide for Skyward Sword was just absolutely aweful. :c I really don't think I want to pay even $13 for something like that...


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 20, 2013)

It was about $25 for me with the shipping and its estimated delivery latest the 24th.  Which I want to actual make a change to quicker shipping.


----------



## Lyla (Apr 21, 2013)

GAME will have an Animal crossing guide at some point, they always have a bunch of game guides. Having a guide for it would be a lot of fun, its a pain having to look hairstyles up on the internet all the time and stuff.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 21, 2013)

I never knew everyone had so many problems with Prima guides, lol.  I mean, a few I've gotten have had problems, but not enough for me to be so pissed.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm curious, how does Prima get all the information before the release??... Enough to write a 500 page guide? Does Nintendo tell them hours of info or do they get a Alpha/beta game to try out?


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm hoping Prima takes some time to translate the Japanese guides and take from them all of the good info.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 21, 2013)

I doubt Prima just translates other guides for their information. They'd have to give credit and money to another company, since the content they used wouldn't have been collected their own.


----------



## ac3ds (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I have replied wrong as I'm doing it on my phone, anyways, I just found this (UK): http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0307897079/ref=mw_dp_sim_ss3?pi=SL500_SY125 
I'm not sure weather to pre-order it here or hope GAME sells it later for cheaper.. :/


----------



## Odette (Apr 28, 2013)

I've ordered it, but I'm not expecting much. I really wish they released an English version of the colossal Japanese guide...


----------



## ac3ds (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, the Japanese ones look awesome but pretty useless to us haha, I've just ordered the game and the guide, lets hope its good


----------



## runekey (Apr 28, 2013)

Bought my copy in full on Amazon today! I haven't bought a guide since Wild World's nine years ago


----------



## Lotus (Apr 29, 2013)

I think this guide will be just okay, it's the only one we got so live with it


----------



## Jemjewel (Apr 29, 2013)

Just pre-ordered my copy on Amazon. I'll get it a few days after the release of the game which is fine with me. I'll be busy getting familiar with the new game so I don't feel like I have to have it day one. I just hope that it is decent.

I was looking at the Wild World guide the other day (it sits on my nightstand) and I noticed it was an Official Nintendo Power Guide from back when they were owned by Nintendo. I miss Nintendo Power from those days.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the Japanese books and so I have this one pre-ordered just because  I hope it is somewhat useful but won't hold my breath.


----------

